# C and O Canal Towpath Bike Tour



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

Anyone out there in the DC metro interested in riding the C and O Towpath? I am currently planning and early fall ride, probably first week in October. PM me or respond here...brad


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*What do you have in mind?*



brad nicholson said:


> Anyone out there in the DC metro interested in riding the C and O Towpath? I am currently planning and early fall ride, probably first week in October. PM me or respond here...brad


We ride on that baby most weekends and I sometimes commute on it. I am more than willing to ride the whole thing in one day in early summer when there is enough light to do it-it is a little too late in the year now.

I got no interest in camping.


----------



## Tom Ligon (Jul 1, 2003)

Been there, done that ...

... have the tee-shirt, and intend to do it again. Its not challenging, but its a great place to get a lot of miles down a pleasant trail, without having to deal with much traffic at road crossings. Its a good ride for cyclocrossers and comfort bikes. Fenders highly recommended. See my post over in Retro/Classic for the Tour de Canal held on Sept 9 and 10.

Since I just rode it, I was planning to switch my riding emphasis to mountains this fall, and don't know if I could fit it into my schedule, but let us know what you have in mind. My old cruiser adores that trail.


----------

